# 1991 Nissan Stanza/Bluebird



## Guam135i (Nov 18, 2013)

Will the OEM wheels from a 2000 Nissan Sentra Spec V fit the 1991 Stanza?


----------



## Guam135i (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anybody know if I can convert this to rear disk brakes? can I convert to 5 lug?


----------

